# Car News - NEW HYUNDAI TUCSON BECOMES FIRST SUV WITH N LINE TREATMENT



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sportier and more efficient: New Hyundai Tucson becomes first SUV with N Line treatment - and debuts second 48-Volt mild hybrid powertrain in Tucson portfolio
•The New Tucson is Hyundai's first SUV with the sporty N Line trim available with three powertrains ranging from 136 PS to 185 PS*
•More than a new look: N Line exterior and interior design features complemented by suspension and steering updates
•Efficient and responsive 48V mild hybrid technology is now also offered with 1.6-litre CRDi engine, joining Tucson 2.0-litre CRDi 48V mild hybrid 








High Wycombe, March 21, 2019 - With the New Tucson N Line, Hyundai Motor offers European customers a growing range of attractive N Line choices - and its first SUV with the sporty N Line look and feel. The new model combines the iconic strength, safety and comfort of Tucson with the dynamic styling and attitude of N Line. 








After successfully launching N Line in 2018 with i30, Hyundai is expanding its dynamic trim level: "With the New Tucson N Line, Hyundai now provides the sporty feeling to customers who also want the versatility and comfort of an SUV," says Andreas-Christoph Hofmann, Vice President Marketing and Product at Hyundai Motor Europe. "Tucson is our best-selling model in Europe and it is positioned right at the heart of our brand, so we are excited to introduce the N Line character to our customers in this segment." 








Available in three powertrain variants* and in both 2WD and 4WD*, the New Tucson N Line provides consumers with a family-friendly vehicle that suits their daily driving needs.

In addition to the 2.0-litre CRDi 48V* diesel engine introduced in the New Tucson in 2018, Hyundai has now combined its efficient and responsive 48V mild hybrid technology with the 100 kW/136-PS 1.6-litre CRDi diesel engine, offering reduced fuel consumption up to 11% (NEDC 2.0).

The mild hybrid powertrain contributes to Hyundai's global efforts to improve fuel efficiency. The technology comprises a 0.44 kW/h 48-Volt lithium-ion polymer battery, a Mild Hybrid Starter Generator (MHSG), an LDC converter (Low Voltage DC/DC) and an inverter. With this 48V technology, Hyundai reduces fuel consumption and CO2 emissions on the New Tucson by up to 11 per cent.

Offering an output of 136 kW/185 PS, the 2.0-litre CRDi 48V mild hybrid engine* is the most powerful in the New Tucson's powertrain line-up. Another well-balanced option is the 130 kW/177-PS 1.6l T-GDI petrol powertrain. All engines meet the new Euro 6d Temp emission standards.

More than a new look: N Line sporty feel with updated suspension and steering

Tucson N Line is a unique combination of a family SUV and N-inspired sportiness. The new trim features exterior and interior elements inspired by N, Hyundai's high-performance range. The dynamic design features are complemented on the turbocharged petrol model and the strongest diesel model by refined MDPS (motor driven power steering) and adjusted suspension settings so customers can experience a more sporting drive. Suspension springs on these top Tucson N Line trims offer 5% greater rigidity in the rear setup and 8% more in the front, while software changes in the steering give a slightly more direct, linear feel at the wheel.

Redesigned bumpers and a dark mesh-pattern grille framed by dark chrome provide a strong first impression. Furthermore, dark 19" alloy wheels as well as side mirror housings and a rear spoiler in glossy black emphasize the car's sporting attitude. Black-bezel headlamps, unique daytime running lights and LED design and darkened window frames in combination with body-coloured door handles also create a more dynamic look for the Tucson N Line.

Inside the car, consumers can enjoy N-branded leather-suede sport seats and red accent stitching on the steering wheel and seats. Alloy pedals and the leather-wrapped, red-accented N gear shift lever are also part of the N Line enhancements


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

No replies ?


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

I quite like it.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks pretty good


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

P.o.s...


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't tell the difference of this POS to any other!! SUV ?? oversized barge the lot of them, not much good for offroading and take up so much room half the owners probably can't get one in their garage!! probably the real reason they are always parked up out front.!! :doublesho


----------



## dasmith (Feb 16, 2017)

I like it, so much so I’ve ordered a black one.


----------

